
Why is it so hard to get friends and family to listen to music online? - winternett
I thought the Internet was supposed to make this process easier, but every time I suggest an artist to people they just give me blank stares, and then at the most ask me to send them a link which they then never check later on...<p>What does it take to convince you to try out music these days!?
======
uberman
It seems to me that the exact opposite is true. Access to online music through
"smart devices" seems ubiquitous to me.

~~~
winternett
It's so easy to listen to music these days... No more record shops and
waiting, maybe people are just worn out from too much bad content, paywalls,
and pop-ups...

------
sarcasmatwork
If you gave me a link to itunes, Id tell you to pack sand. Link me to youtube,
or a service like it and I may comply. People have to want to listen, or it
has to be at the right time etc.

~~~
winternett
Well, as indie musicians we battle both algorithms AND apathy... It's hard to
tell if we suck or if we're just not showing up... Go easy on us... :P

------
spraveenitpro
Same issue here, most of them are hooked to piratebay.

